# Unexpected but loved nonetheless! (Pic heavy)



## kkmarie (May 27, 2012)

Well recently a friend of the family got 2 male rats from some local pet store where they live. They haven't had them long at all and I just found out that something happened and now they have to move or something like that, and right after getting the 2 boys, can no longer keep them. They were going to return them to the petstore, but after hearing about how dirty the cages were kept , as well as how so many rats were kept in small aquariums, I couldn't let them go back there and offered to take them. So now I have these 2 precious boys, which to me seem pretty young....maybe 4 or 5 weeks. Definitely smaller than my other boys were when I got them.

Here they are! I think I am going to call them Ben (Benny) and Jerry 











Benny peeking over his brother 









Benny




















Little Benny










Jerry wondering what the camera is









Jerry


























Ben


----------



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

They are too precious for sure.


----------



## neverdrella (May 30, 2012)

so adorable! cute names too


----------



## kriminologie (Mar 16, 2012)

They look just like two of my own! So cute.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome names. Nice. Love a rat! Or Two!


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

This one was tooo easy.







My boys were also a matter of luck. Hurry for random rats!


----------



## kkmarie (May 27, 2012)

Lol! too funny  and thanks everyone... I'm so happy that they are fitting right in with my 2 older boys  Who as of this moment are out for free time, yet all they want to do is chase toes and dive into ears lol


----------



## heartrats (Jun 16, 2012)

They're super cute. Love their names


----------



## kkmarie (May 27, 2012)

Chilling in their tunnel


----------



## kerrisaysque (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness they're so small! I love the names.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

The powder colored ratty is adorable.


----------

